# Smaller clothes for X-Mas!



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Merry Christmas to you! Congrats on needing smaller clothes, can't say the same for me. But, I did order me some Bogs insulated boots! I wore my husband's hunting boots plumb out.


----------

